
Millennials are going to extreme lengths to share streaming passwords - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/19/millennials-are-going-to-extreme-lengths-to-share-streaming-passwords-.html
======
ddingus
Entertainment dollars are largely fixed for the majority of people.
Millennials and younger demonstrate this in huge percentages.

The forms compete too, movie, games, etc... A Netflix account is a good deal,
but not so good that everyone mooching will buy if they suddenly cannot share
and share alike with others..

Netflix could get a bigger slice of the pie, but something else will take a
hit. And Netflix will get a bigger slice too. Just not as big as they may
envision.

Some will seek other services.

And there is growth, I am not making a zero sum argument. I am making a
priority one.

Growth is not at the rates desired either. That is due to debt and wages.

One person has Netflix, shares with a few others, who may have other accounts.
Everyone gets more potential entertainment.

Close that up, and for the most part, everyone gets less entertainment, and
some amount of more dollars will get spent, but not the big potential gain the
sharing would indicate.

